
How Can you Model Twitter Traffic? - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/05/how-can-you-model-twitter-traffic
======
simulate
I thought it would be fun to put an interface on the author's model. Here it
is in case someone wants to play with the assumptions:
[http://forio.com/simulate/mbean/simulated-bit-ly-
traffic/run...](http://forio.com/simulate/mbean/simulated-bit-ly-traffic/run/)

